# High Fantasy.



## Odin (Jan 24, 2014)

Sorry Matt... don't know where to put this.
So I will just give it a lil kickstart here.

SO fantasy ... highfantasy... and so forth ... I'm talking epic novels here.
What are your recommendations... your likes your passions.

rak

So here is a list.

Wheel of time. Robert Jordan
The Riftwar series. Raymond E. Fiest.
_*The Kingkiller Chronicle*_. Patrick Rothfuss. ie... Name of the wind.
The Death Gate Cycle... Margret Weiss Tracy Hickman? .... part of dragonlance.
Song of fire and ice...(even though I am guilty... and HBO is ... arrr... its still soap opera fantasy... ) cept like fucking crack... sigh...

And I believe I read Darksword ... at least a few chapters as a child... but not since... I should... Also .... Dragonlance... actualy... just wiki... ... next on the list. 

Not the most comprehensive list... but its late as fuck... help me out.


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 24, 2014)

Discworld by Pratchet, Sword of Truth Series. Anything by Neil GAiman, Faerie Tale by Feist, of course TOlkien, most of the Forgotten Realms novels and series, The Chronicles of Thomas Covenant the Unbeliever (and the seond series), The Earthsea series....


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 24, 2014)

50 shades of grey.


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2014)

Ooo yeah Thomas Covenent! A hard read, but worth it! I'm in the second book of the last of the series, one book to go


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 24, 2014)

Tude said:


> Ooo yeah Thomas Covenent! A hard read, but worth it! I'm in the second book of the last of the series, one book to go



I am trying to find the last for in an ebook format. Having read the first two trilogies, I want to read the rest, though I liked the first trilogy more than the second.


----------



## Tude (Jan 24, 2014)

See I liked the second better - the imagery is fantastic. The first two books of the first series nearly made me put them down with the despondence, etc (which is what the author was trying to hammer into the reader) - but loved when the gold ring took him there - awesome!!

I also read just about anything with dragons in it, hehe.


----------



## Zeke42 (Jan 24, 2014)

Yes, dragons are wonderful reads!


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 24, 2014)

i was absolutely in love with the dragonlance novels when i was a kid. been reading a song of ice and fire for most of this year, but got kinda fed up with the 5th book and decided i'll just wait for the tv show.

right now i'm reading some pretty epic sci-fi, a series call 'the expanse' and so far it's pretty awesome. i'm on the second book 'caliban's war'. the first book is 'leviathan wakes'.


----------



## Odin (Jan 24, 2014)

Oh something a bit more recent. Or that was published more recently. 
"The Magicians" and the second book.. "Magician King" 

Its like Hogwarts on crack. (someone said...)

(although I never read the harry potter books... just finally gave in and watched the movies one day)

hehe... stupid description aside... its kinda good :/ and even has "Narniaesqe" themes.


----------



## Lefty (Oct 10, 2014)

The First Law series by Joe Ambercrombie was awesome, or Ravens Shadow by Anthony Ryan.


----------

